# ***SORTED***26"/559 MTB wheel with freeHUB, and 11-34t 8-speed cassette



## DCBassman (26 May 2019)

Wanted to convert an old MTB from freewheel 7-speed.


----------



## walkman-man (8 Jun 2019)

I have one. But it is very modern and has (i think) the 135mm spaced axle for many modern MTB frames. What is does the (OLN) spacing between your dropouts measure?
I also have a cassette somewhere. BTW both would need to be posted to you.


----------



## DCBassman (9 Jun 2019)

Pretty sure it's 135, but I'll need to go to the storage and check first....


----------



## DCBassman (10 Jun 2019)

walkman-man said:


> I have one. But it is very modern and has (i think) the 135mm spaced axle for many modern MTB frames. What is does the (OLN) spacing between your dropouts measure?
> I also have a cassette somewhere. BTW both would need to be posted to you.


Change of project, not needed now, but thanks anyhow.


----------

